# What is the Movie/ Retro Television Show?



## Kris148 (Oct 5, 2019)

A little quiz for the movie and television buffs among you boomers. I sure was one.. still am. I will start the ball rolling with a simple one. (no peeking at Google Image now )

Name the television show and its lead actor.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 5, 2019)

*I think it was Hawaii five 0 with Jack Lord ?*


----------



## Keesha (Oct 5, 2019)

Hawaii five 0?


----------



## jerry old (Oct 5, 2019)

Godzilla does Russia?...close?


----------



## Keesha (Oct 5, 2019)

Ok I’m not sure I’m very good with this but here it goes.

Name this show!


----------



## Kris148 (Oct 5, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Ok I’m not sure I’m very good with this but here it goes.
> 
> Name this show!
> View attachment 77679


Not one I recall seeing. Some American shows were never aired in Australia.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 5, 2019)

Kris148 said:


> Not one I recall seeing. Some American shows were never aired in Australia.


Ok in that case I’ll make it easier for you. 
How about this one.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 5, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Ok I’m not sure I’m very good with this but here it goes.
> 
> Name this show!
> View attachment 77679


Mama;s Family


----------



## Keesha (Oct 5, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Mama;s Family


That’s right. 
Ok here’s your prize Radish


And it’s your turn.


----------



## Kris148 (Oct 6, 2019)

Yours Keesha was The Adams Family.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 6, 2019)

Small correction: It's spelled Addams.


----------



## Kris148 (Oct 6, 2019)

Sunny said:


> Small correction: It's spelled Addams.


I stand corrected. Good to see you playing Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 6, 2019)

I'll jump in, since no one else has posted a new one.


----------



## Kris148 (Oct 6, 2019)

Yesterday I read of the sad passing of Dianne Carroll. In the article there was a sitcom mentioned that had the first black actress in a leading role. She played a housekeeper? Sorry the show's title escapes me.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 6, 2019)

The show in the picture is Maude.  That actress is Ester Rolle who went on to star in Good Times.

Diahann Carroll didn't play a housekeeper, she played a nurse in her show which was titled Julia.


----------



## Kris148 (Oct 6, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> The show in the picture is Maude.  That actress is Ester Rolle who went on to star in Good Times.
> 
> Diahann Carroll didn't play a housekeeper, she played a nurse in her show which was titled Julia.


Never said she did play a housekeeper! Read the post clearly.


----------



## Kris148 (Oct 6, 2019)

Keesha said:


> That’s right.
> Ok here’s your prize Radish
> View attachment 77683
> 
> And it’s your turn.


It is Rose's turn from the earlier answer.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 6, 2019)

@Kris148

_"Yesterday I read of the sad passing of Dianne Carroll. In the article there was a sitcom mentioned that had the first black actress in a leading role. *She played a housekeeper? *Sorry the show's title escapes me. "_

I don't need reading compprehension instructions from you. I did read the post clearly, and you asked if Diahann played a housekeeper. don't know what you're so angry about or why you keep fronting off, but that type of attitude isn't appropriate for playing games in the forum.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 6, 2019)

deleted


----------



## Sunny (Oct 6, 2019)

You are right, Applecruncher. The show is Maude.

Kris, I don't understand what Diahann Carroll had to do with this show. Was she ever in it?  She was a lovely actress, I was sorry to hear of her passing.

Are we supposed to post the next one as soon as we identify a show? In other words, without waiting for confirmation that we got it right? Seems to me that's the only way the game will move along.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 6, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> @Kris148
> 
> _"Yesterday I read of the sad passing of Dianne Carroll. In the article there was a sitcom mentioned that had the first black actress in a leading role. *She played a housekeeper? *Sorry the show's title escapes me. "_
> 
> I don't need reading compprehension instructions from you. I did read the post clearly, and you asked if Diahann played a housekeeper. don't know what you're so angry about or why you keep fronting off, but that type of attitude isn't appropriate for playing games in the forum.


Calm down.. you're not the Forum Police.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 6, 2019)

@RadishRose 

Crikey! And who are YOU? 
Mind your own business.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 6, 2019)

@Sunny

I agree, Diahann Carroll had nothing to do with the show "Maude".


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 6, 2019)

You need to stop shoving people around telling them what's appropriate, where to put their posts, etc. You're act like a bully sometimes and it gets old. You may have your last word.   I don't care what you think.  click.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 6, 2019)

...sigh...
Yeah, somebody needs to "calm down".  Umm hmm


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 7, 2019)

@applecruncher, I've already stated how I often perceive your personality, but I wish I hadn't stated it here because it was hurtful. And I may well be wrong.

 I'm very sorry to have hurt your feelings.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 7, 2019)

RR, you didn't hurt my feelings....come ON. You have to know me better than that.   
So we disagree.  (shrug) Let's move on.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 7, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> RR, you didn't hurt my feelings....come ON. You have to know me better than that.
> So we disagree.  (shrug) Let's move on.


Here ya go-


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 7, 2019)

aaawwww, Bengal.... I'm in LOVE.    ❤❤


----------



## Kris148 (Oct 7, 2019)

Sunny said:


> You are right, Applecruncher. The show is Maude.
> 
> Kris, I don't understand what Diahann Carroll had to do with this show. Was she ever in it?  She was a lovely actress, I was sorry to hear of her passing.
> 
> Are we supposed to post the next one as soon as we identify a show? In other words, without waiting for confirmation that we got it right? Seems to me that's the only way the game will move along.


 Sunny. As I am in a different time zone to you'all ..that sure makes sense. We dont want the game to lose momentum. If in doubt as to your answer.. confirm anyway you please. Then post another.  Please dont leave me stranded tho as I think we are growing a good little group on this thread.

No Diahann Carroll was not in that show. I recall her in Julia. Lovely lady..lovely actress.


----------



## Kris148 (Oct 7, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> You need to stop shoving people around telling them what's appropriate, where to put their posts, etc. You're act like a bully sometimes and it gets old. You may have your last word.   I don't care what you think.  click.


That is most gracious of you Rose. applecruncher we have got the wrong end of the pineapple. Meaning we have misunderstood each other. Lets all settle down and enjoy the game. A peace offering. ✌


----------



## Sunny (Oct 7, 2019)

Was that tiger a scene from a TV show?


----------



## Kris148 (Oct 7, 2019)

Sunny said:


> Was that tiger a scene from a TV show?


Dont think so. You wanna post one in Rose's absence?


----------



## Kris148 (Oct 7, 2019)

In case you missed this Sunny.. bumping it.


Kris148 said:


> Sunny. As I am in a different time zone to you'all ..that sure makes sense. We dont want the game to lose momentum. If in doubt as to your answer.. confirm anyway you please. Then post another. Please dont leave me stranded tho as I think we are growing a good little group here.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 7, 2019)

Sunny said:


> Was that tiger a scene from a TV show?


Sorry for going off topic Sunny. The Bengal cat was for AC cuz I know she loves them.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 7, 2019)

I can;t think of anything... open floor


----------



## Kris148 (Oct 7, 2019)

I will leave one for when America wakes.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 8, 2019)

I Love Lucy?


----------



## Kris148 (Oct 8, 2019)

Sunny said:


> I Love Lucy?


Close. The Lucy Show which aired some five years later. Lucille Ball was working almost non stop from the late 50s til the mid 70s. What a trouper. She even made a comeback in 1986 in the short lived.. Life With Lucy with her old fellow trouper Dale Gordon..(see below)


----------



## Sunny (Oct 8, 2019)

Kris, there doesn't seem to be enough interest in this game to keep it going at the moment. Although it might revive. It's happened before.  I think it's a cute idea for a game, but we need more than 2-3 people playing it.


----------



## Kris148 (Oct 9, 2019)

Sunny said:


> Kris, there doesn't seem to be enough interest in this game to keep it going at the moment. Although it might revive. It's happened before.  I think it's a cute idea for a game, but we need more than 2-3 people playing it.


That is a shame.


----------



## Kris148 (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 15, 2019)

Kris148 said:


>




*Bewitched ! I loved that show.*


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 15, 2019)

*My Dad loved this show !***


----------



## Kris148 (Oct 15, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> *My Dad loved this show !**View attachment 78232*


Thanks for reviving the thread. Perhaps it may lure more people. I am sorry this show seems even before my time. Unless mistaken that is William Bendix. Wild guess Father Knows Best?


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 15, 2019)

Kris148 said:


> Thanks for reviving the thread. Perhaps it may lure more people. I am sorry this show seems even before my time. Unless mistaken that is William Bendix. Wild guess Father Knows Best?




It is William Bendix but it's not Father Knows Best.


----------



## Kris148 (Oct 15, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> It is William Bendix but it's not Father Knows Best.


Will have to leave for others then.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 15, 2019)

Kris148 said:


> Will have to leave for others then.




It was a TV show in the '50s


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 16, 2019)

*I guess this one was hard the answer is "The Life Of Riley".*


----------



## Kris148 (Oct 17, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> *I guess this one was hard the answer is "The Life Of Riley".*


Sorry. Never saw that in Australia.


----------



## Kris148 (Oct 17, 2019)

Something a little later. Does it have to be American. I expect the US had this popular retro Brit production.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 17, 2019)

Is this "The Avengers' starring Patrick McNee and Diana Riggs? Sue


----------

